# Munich City Bike Marathon - 6 Apr 2014



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Thinking about riding in this one: Sog Events GmbH

CityBike Marathon München 2013 - YouTube

Anyone ridden in it before?

How about this year?

Looks manageable for a rookie.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm registered. Anyone else?


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Thinking about it. Would want to use the FatBike though...


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

moxnix said:


> Thinking about it. Would want to use the FatBike though...


Wow! 80k on a fat bike earns huge cool points. Let me know if you register and we'll be sure to meet up and post an MTBR photo.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Less than three weeks of training left...
Who's in?


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

Registered, Surly good to go!


----------

